# General > AquaTalk >  Which LFS currently sells green/blue shrimp?

## kaym

Any idea which LFS sells green/blue shrimp?

----------


## Sunfire

Biotope sells blue shrimp I think, THAT AQUARIUM in Yishun Block 618 sells green shrimp.

Ecoculture doesn't seem to sell shrimp now (they got snails).

Clementi block 328 sells bee, cherry and yamato.

Polyart in the same block sells bamboo shrimp, yamato and cherry.

That's all I know. 

Any more to add to the shrimp database?

----------


## jiahe88

Bro where you stay? pasir ris got sell this 2 shrimp behind ah pek plant shop. you may go try for it.

----------


## kaym

I stay in loyang (near pasir ris). Where is this ah pek plant shop? 
If you are referring to pasir ris farmway, the one i frequent often is the OTF shop because it stores a lot of products and fauna and closes late. I dont know wheres the ah pek plant shop though. Address would be appreciated. 

OTF dont have green shrimps though. I had 1 green shrimp before but it died off after around 2 months i think due to high temps (average 29-31). Now i've added a fan and average temp hovers around 27-28 degrees which i think is good enough for green shrimps. Read some bros here saying its easy to keep too. Thinking of having some blues too.

----------


## jiahe88

*Kaym bro,* this the plant shop ---> 

*CAPRICORN AQUARIUM (Ah Pek plant farm)
*No. 33, Pasir Ris Farmway 2, Singapore 510000 
Tel: 65839339

if not wrong should be this want i refere ---->

*MAINLAND TROPICAL FISH FARM
*No. 1 Pasir Ris Farmway 1, Singapore 519352
Tel: 65812550

but any way is just behind the plant shop. .before you entering the plant shop entrance you don't turn you straight towards until you saw a T junction you right turn and straght keep right and you will saw a factory on your right thats the aquarium shop you looking.

----------


## kaym

Thanks, will check it out

----------


## kaym

Hey Jiahe, i can't find the capricorn aquarium on the map. Mainland tropical i can find, but i rang them up and they said they dont sell green shrimps, only 'red' and 'white' ones. Sure you got the name of the shop correct? Maybe you can point out to me wheres capricorn on streetdirectory.com for me. Thanks.

----------


## jiahe88

*CAPRICORN AQUARIUM (Ah Pek plant farm)
*No. 33, Pasir Ris Farmway 2, Singapore 510000 
Tel: 65839339

okie brother you just go pasir ris pass by this ah pek plant farm infront there's a T-Junction you turn right and you straight up keep to right and you will saw the shop. even i go search directory also can get it. .but 100% got the shop i mention. .

----------


## kaym

I searched on streetdirectory but only got this... different address.

Searched keyword : CAPRICORN AQUARIUM 
1. 
CAPRICORN AQUARIUM

Category: Aquarium & Aquarium Supply - RAddress : 5 Fish Farm Road 2, 539018 
more info - map 


Is this the one you mentioned?

----------


## jiahe88

bro since you stay so near why not you go down and search better. . than you keep on search from internet. .i already give you the direction. .

----------


## kaym

> Biotope sells blue shrimp I think, THAT AQUARIUM in Yishun Block 618 sells green shrimp.
> 
> Ecoculture doesn't seem to sell shrimp now (they got snails).
> 
> Clementi block 328 sells bee, cherry and yamato.
> 
> Polyart in the same block sells bamboo shrimp, yamato and cherry.
> 
> That's all I know. 
> ...


Sunfire, any idea if the 'green' shrimps sold at THAT Aquarium are really male versions of cherry shrimps? They are sold as 'green' cherries on the packaging. After all, they aren't that green. I had a true green one before and it does look very different from the ones in THAT Aquarium.

It would be great if there was a fauna database containing what fauna can be found at which LFS including shrimps of course  :Jump for joy:

----------


## Jungle-mania

I have both green cherries and green shrimps, green shrimps are also known as indian green shrimps and have a distinct lighter colour line running from head to tail.

----------


## kaym

green cherries actually look more grey than red. I suppose they would breed with red ones. Where can i find the indian green shrimps?

----------


## stormchild

yes. the green cherries aren't that much green. would like to know where to find "true" green shrimps too. i know Qian Hu used to sell some, but they were gone in a short while.

----------


## Jungle-mania

You can try the LFS behind the "ah pek" plant farm at Pasir Ris farmway, got all of mine there. You can find alot of surprises at that shop.

----------


## YC-TEO

I too looking for green shrimp for some time and have check with a few LFS and was told currently no stock. Green Shrimp need ph 7 and above and also that their shrimplet grow very slow compare to cherries shrimp.

----------


## kaym

Jungle-mania, the shop you referring to is along pasir ris farmway 1 or 2?

----------


## stormchild

bros kaym and YC-TEO, let's form an alliance of green shrimp hunters. let's inform each other wherever and whenever we spot green shrimps shall we?? three guys searching is better than one guy searching.  :Grin:

----------


## YC-TEO

Sure no problem and will keep you all update if i find any green shrimp.

----------


## kaym

ok dokiesss...

----------


## stormchild

bros. green shrimp available at C328 now.

----------


## YC-TEO

Ok Thank will check out today and by the way do C328 open on holiday?

----------


## stormchild

i really don't know. I bought one packet last night. I think there is another three packets left. Good luck!

----------


## YC-TEO

Today just went down to C328 and only left one pack of green shrimp but in the end never buy it cause found one dead shrimp.

----------


## kaym

I managed to find where Mainland tropical fish farm is and realised its one of those shops i checked out before. I never did find any green shrimps there before. Only those ghosties.

----------


## YC-TEO

Today found green shrimp at Ang Mo Kio (AMK) and was told every sat. will in stock. You call call this number - 64517597 to check

----------


## kaym

Is it the 'true' green shrimps or 'green' cherry shrimps as sold at That Aquarium? Can tell me the name of the AMK LFS where you saw the green shrimps?

----------


## Sunfire

'green cherry' shrimps actually turn mottled brown in my tank. Some remain mostly transparent. So 'green cherries' are actually not that accurate a name. 
However, 'green' shrimp are bright green in colour, they look a bit lime green.

----------


## YC-TEO

Name-181 aquarium. Location -Blk 233 AMK Ave3 
The green shrimp is in lime green in colour.

----------


## kaym

Tropical Fish International along Pasir ris coast industrial Park 1 also sells them. Also seen are zebra, cherry, yamato and bee. Blue shrimp out of stock.

Green shrimps sold at $1.50 each but buy 10 for $10.

----------


## Justikanz

Guys, try to refrain from quoting prices in the forum, thank you.

----------

